# What if...



## Mistique (Oct 8, 2010)

I was thinking that maybe asking lots and lots of 'what if' questions could be a source of inspiration for a story. 

(Or maybe someone else known’s of a different kind of question that would be great to stir inspiration)

So I would like to ask you to join me in what if questions that might inspire yourself or others. Here is mine:


What if a world could be bought in auction? (assuming that there are many different worlds to be bought out there)


----------



## Richard Smith (Oct 8, 2010)

What if molecular bonds were unreliable?


----------



## Jetplague (Oct 8, 2010)

What if humans never evolved?


----------



## Mistique (Oct 8, 2010)

What if someone stole your life, but was better at living it than you?

or

What if someone stole your life, but you didn't want it back?


----------



## Jetplague (Oct 8, 2010)

What if you were targeted for death?


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 8, 2010)

What if this topic reached 500 posts? Haha just kidding ok here I go for real now.

What if the continents had never drifted apart? You know that one time when it was one super continent named Pangea.


----------



## caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

What if you were traveling on a train, sitting in a seat against the center alley, when all at once every other passenger in the car, around sixty, slowly turns and stares directly at you?


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha Caelum you just reminded me of something I would make my class do in elementary school. I would say, "Group stare!" Then I'd say a name and get everyone to stare at them.


----------



## caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

lol.  If that happened to me somewhere, a whole bunch of random people just staring at the same time without provocation, I would be like wtf.  It'd be a good idea for punk'd. :twisted:


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 8, 2010)

Teah it is a good idea. But nothing would change for me because I already turn heads lol Ok well I don't wanna get in trouble for being off topic so...

What if no one ever found out how to run? Like they walked but never got the idea that putting one foot in front of the other faster than normal would make them go faster?

=O!


----------



## Mistique (Oct 9, 2010)

What if you could pick someone who for one day had to live your life?

or

What if you could pick someone and for one day you could live his or her life?


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 9, 2010)

It'd be more interesting if we answered the questions.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 9, 2010)

Well the idea would be that if you felt the desire to answer the question that could be the start of a story.


----------



## stonefly (Oct 21, 2010)

What if all frictional forces between all objects on Earth suddenly ceased to exist?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, for starters that would take all the fun out of sex. The human race would die out.


----------



## Dark (Oct 23, 2010)

What if you found out the child you thought was yours, wasn't?


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 26, 2010)

Then you would have the perfect basis for a romantic/humorous sitcom, perhaps based in the American South or some backwater struggling European nation, in which the hero (logically speaking, unless this is some sort of extreme sci-fi, it would have to be a male hero, because a female hero just about always knows, or at least has a good guess, as to her Baby Daddy) either decides to stoically, with many laughable mishaps, raise the child come what may (there's always room for another good Xmas tale!), OR spends almost the entire rest of the story trying to figure out who the real dad is. 

Or it could be a faery type story, with a changeling. Those are always good fun. (I'm NOT being sarcastic.)


----------



## Mistique (Oct 26, 2010)

What if you could copy the knowledge someone has into your own mind, who would you pick?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 26, 2010)

Into your own what, exactly?


----------



## Mistique (Oct 26, 2010)

Into your own mind  I corrected it already


----------



## garza (Oct 29, 2010)

What if you could download all the knowledge in xO's brain and my brain into your brain along with all the deep and subtle yet humourous insights into human nature which we both possess into your brain, would you rule the world, or what?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 29, 2010)

Such a person would know the second "into your brain" is redundant.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 29, 2010)

What if you were granted your wish to write the next best seller that would sweep the global market like wildfire, making your name known in every household, but had to forfeit your life as payment. Would you?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 29, 2010)

Would I write it?


----------



## Gumby (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, would you write it?


----------

